# What plants can Giant african land snails eat?



## Charlotte__ (Dec 26, 2010)

i heard they can eat up to 500 dfiferent types of live plant, wich ones are safe to put in there, thanks :notworthy:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

anything you try and landscape the tank with will get eaten, so pretty pointless really.

or were you asking what to feed them on?

sweet potato is definatly their favourite..........courgettes too, just remember to wash or peel everything though, or the pesticides will kill them


----------



## Truffs (Aug 6, 2008)

Dont know about live plants but but my older snail goes mad for cucumber, green beans and melon but hates tomatoes, my new snail hasnt shown any specific preferances yet, she's tried pretty much everything i've put in for her so far!

:2thumb:


----------



## sukie (Feb 19, 2011)

Mine like cucumber best, its also good to put cuttlefish in with them I think its for the shells. They love it whatever its for!


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

They go for all kinds of leaf lettuce but not head lettuce like iceberg, peppers and cucumber are favourite, most seedless fruit and root veg same as anything though all in moderation and cuttle bone is a must as a good source of calcium to build a strong shell.


----------

